# Mount Snow Opening Weekend (Critique)



## Wetstuff (Dec 16, 2011)

CaP, That's some canon you were holding - like the Channel 9 news cam. I looked it up because there was something odd about the video .. like it 'wanted to be' really perfect, but there was too much video gain?! Maybe the lighting forced the cam to work too hard? For that $$, nothing personal, it seems you'd have gotten better imagery. Here's a great place to read/learn more about that cam: CreativeCOW

...and piling on - you gotta change position occasionally. Maybe they would not let you onto the hill, but the 'same spot' becomes 'same old' quickly. 

CaP, Some people get defensive when they're criticized .. don't take it personal .. it's not meant to be. BTW, you should know that I am not Steven Spielberg, nor have ever held a cam of such quality. I have owned/used a lot of small cams. Good luck to you.

Jim


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks for the critique man....i forgot to use gain settings when i had it out the first day because i was mostly conceded about it not getting soaked. same reason why the angles aren't good, because the snow guns were on full blast and i didn't want to be shooting directly into them.i color corrected too, which also might be why it wanted to look really perfect. i should have put it "colder" instead of "warmer" which gave it the darker almost red look. nothing personal at all i was just trying not too break my camera the first time i used it in snow

ill definitely work on this stuff next time i film. thanks man


----------



## Wetstuff (Dec 16, 2011)

Cap, ... I never thought of Snow Guns! I'm over here between the Cheapeake Bay and Atl. Ocean .. there are no snow guns within a 150mi of here. Maybe you could get a cheap hiking poncho and make a weather cover for the camera... The other problem I see in lots of amateur videos, resorts placing runs so the Sun doesn't provide *you* with decent lighting ..that would also cook the hill. Time of day is probably really important - Golden Hour be damned. Cheers.

Jim


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

i tried a plastic grocery bag and it didnt work too well so i decided not to risk my camera's life haha. time of day is pretty crucial too....i went out pretty late after training was done for the day....stupid sun haha


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

The two things that I noticed most --

On a few occasions the shot seemed to go on too long before the cut. @1.10 for example.

Also the music seems like it was mixed too high (I don't know the song... maybe it sounds like that?) and as a result there was a lot of bass distortion.

Keep at it.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

i messed up a little on the music cutting yeah haha. ihad the music up so i could heart editing but forgot to take it down :/


----------

